# stove window broken



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

My grandmother has this old beat up stove that worked fine for 40 years until the thick plate glass window shattered for what seems like no reason.

I was sitting in the front room and all of a sudden i eared this loud pop and crash of glass ,i thought someone had thrown a brick threw my window it was so loud.

I investigated and was stumped out of my mind until i opened the stove door to find glass pouring out all over the pasta sauce i had just cooked!

It was the inner glass ,the thick plate behind the thin one in front and thats why i didn't see it until i opened it.

How do i fix something like this? How can i replace parts?

I studied the door after cleaning the glass and figured out how the glass is fitted but i found other problems as well like the seals are very old and cracking ,you can just chip em off with your finger. Other than that the other 2 bottom combo stoves work good except the seals.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Sorry to hear about the ruined pasta sauce you might have a job getting parts for it bearing in mind its age ...however I did find this site,it might be of help http://www.stoveglass.net/?gclid=CPbe3YmuwZ4CFVBd4wodfDDUog just noticed your in the USA so try this one instead http://www.architectural-antiques.info/woodburner-stove-mica-sheets.html

Or this one Is in the USA http://www.onedayglass.com/


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

You might tour some of the used appliance stores and find a complete door assembly matching yours but in better shape. I am all for repairing anything rather then replacing, but at some point even a stove begins to wear out and require more maintanence then its worth. I am a little shocked at the price of kitchen stoves but then I am shocked even by the price of candy bars nowadays.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I would like to fix this than replace ,iv been reading nightmares from other people's kenmore stove's exploding glass.

Yep buying a new stove is not an option ,i was thinking i could possibly find another stove/any stove with a large enough plate glass window i can just take it out. Even if i can't find the correct size maybe i can take the over size piece and cut it to size or have a window fabricator look at it and do since iv never cut glass.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

If its a Sears Kenmore stove its likely you can buy that glass from a Sears repair center-most large Sears stores have one-usually off-site from the retail store.
I believe you are on the right track and will find a matching size from another make stove, but if all else fails just replace it with a plate of steel (NOT Galvanized-it gives off poisonous fumes when heated.) Those stove oven windows are almost impossible to see anything and are mostly cosmetic anyway. Spray it with black hi-temp paint-heat it through a couple cycles abd blow the stinky fumes out of the kitchen a few times so you don't saturate any food. While you have the door disassembled do replace the door seals, that should be readily available at any apliance repair store.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing with the steel plate but currently trying to convince my grandmother has become a project it self. I will probably go to sears and find out i will be charged a small fortune and possibly convince her to let me tinker with it.

One thing i am worried about is the radiant heat from the steel plate heating up all that air unlike the original glass and cracking the thinner front plate glass.

Im thinking of using 2 steel plates with some type of insulation about quarter inch thick between the 2 steels but i have no idea what to use.

Thick Aluminum foil?

Crumpled Aluminum duck metal like for dryer exhaust tubing?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Call places that sell new and used appliance stores and also your power companys to find out where they send the trade in to. We have Smud and you can see this yard from the freeway that is full of used appliances setting out there rusting.
But the glass will still be good if you can find the same one.
Try to get info on the range because the glass could be the very same on many models or maybe even brands.
The range door is like a sandwich so you take out the screws and the glass will set down it a place made for in on the outside of the door. 
You may need a new seal to seal the glass to the door also.

Some used appliance stores in chicago

If you need to use the over and worried about the outer glass get something to keep you from closing the door all the way. Yes heat will get out.

What about cement board. That will give you something to cut to the shape you want and sandwich between the sheet metal.
Maybe find some very high heat glue or caulking to seal the metal to the cement board.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I found about a zillion appliance repair sites on Google and all of them require a stove model to proceed past the first pages to see any prices. Look around the face of the oven and find a model number- or anything elase useful for checking it out-size of that glass? etc- post the number and several of us can peek around for a replacement.
I expect that inside glass is pyrex or similar and there is no way an amature can cut it without shattering. Use only glass that is tempered and made specifically for high heat (if you use glass)


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Somebody must be able to make a replacement glass. Although the cost might not be worth it.

I question the wisdom of going to steel in its place. How you going to insulate it? The outside of it would get considerably hotter than normal otherwise.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

You would still have the air gap between the steel and outer glass that is the insulation


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I was looking at mine and it looks like double pane glass in it.and then the glass outside because the whole outside of the door is glass. I don't like that but it is easy to clean and the window part is very big so that is even better and I never seen a window so big. GE range and I hate GE. Oven door is not even center and it crooked too but thats GE for you. Just renting but it's a new range they just put in here about10 months ago. I love the burners on it and got to say the best I ever used. Even better then the really old range I used at other place for 18 years that I said were the best but this one you can adjust even better.

Can you take a picture of the range?

If you get a newer one here is a great place to look even if you do not but because it will help you see what is all out there and the options you can get. You just keep doing a "Refine Your Results" and you get down to just a couple if it was like the new one I got because they stopped making a drop in range in gas so had to cut the toe kick and redo the counter to put a slide-in.

You call around to see who can come out for free too give you the cost of a repair and find out what brand and model you got.

OK you said you had a old range so look at these real old ones here.
Even if you can not fix it and it's really old and some would say it is not worth anything it may if you you know who to sell it too.
Had this one where I was living. http://www.antiquegasstoves.com/pages/okm36c.html 
It did not look as good and part were missing and it really needed a good cleaning and turn up. Rust in places etc. Bet new owner of the home trashed it when he could of gotten a lot of money from it because they redo them and sell them.
If yours is old like these here then look at all of them and that will help you find out what your is. Then do a search on O'Keefe & Merritt or what ever brand and your get more sites to look at.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

I'd probably just find a whole new (or new to you) oven door and replace it. That would likely be cheaper and easier than messing around with the glass, since a new stove isn't an option.


----------

